
JavaScript Cryptography Considered Harmful - octosphere
https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-events/blog/2011/august/javascript-cryptography-considered-harmful/
======
skibz
This was published in 2011.

While the content of the article is completely true, it is also out-of-date.
Secure JavaScript cryptography APIs do exist [1].

1: [https://devdocs.io/dom/crypto](https://devdocs.io/dom/crypto)

